# Does your Kindle have a name? - COMBINED thread



## MINImum

Okay, this has probably been done before but I searched and couldn't find a thread.  Feel free to move this and slap me on the hand if it exists somewhere else.  

My Kindle is named Charlie, but she's a girl.  I was trying to come up with a name and thought about the word kindle, which means to start a fire.  One of the first "adult" books I read as a kid was Firestarter by Stephen King and I fell in love with it, and subsequently became a lifelong SK fan and a huge reader of pretty much anything.  So I named my Kindle after the little girl who is the main character in that story, because that book helped to "kindle" my love of reading.

Your story?


----------



## stitchbug

No name yet...Haven't found anything that fits.
Maybe I'll name him Ranger   (my latest obssession)


----------



## Nicky

Mine is Counted Shadows... after the book in Terry Goodkind's Sword of Truth series.


----------



## intinst

Strabo after the dragon in the Terry Brooks "Magic Kingdom" series And since it is in a Oberon Sky Dragon cover...








When I talk about it, though, I just refer to my Kindle.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I haven't named my Kindle yet, but I do tend to name electronic devices.  My GPS is "Fifi", Palm Pre smartphone is "Mary", and my desktop computer is "The Brain".  My Volvo isn't really an electronic device, but she is "Ingrid".

I do need to come up with a name for my K2, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## cagnes

I was thinking of naming her after one of my favorite characters. Couldn't decide between Claire from the Oullander Diana Gabaldon books or Lizzie from Austen's Pride & Prejudice.

So, I think I'll name her Twiggy instead, since she's super thin & beautiful and I'm going with a tree/nature theme with her accessories.


----------



## Janet54

"Ken Doll"
My daughter called one night and asked the usual "What are you doing?" I replied, "I am in bed with my Kindle"................
She started laughing and said with surprise " You are in bed with a KEN DOLL I burst out laughing and thus his name was born.


----------



## Meemo

Pearl.  For the dog in the Spenser series by Robert B Parker.  I tried to come up with a character from a favorite book or series (I like detective series) & Pearl fit (because of the color).  Sometimes I think I should've named her Nancy Drew, since that's what got me started on mystery/detective series way back when.  But still, Pearl fits.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

My GPS is Nancy, after Nancy Grace.  The GPS sounds testy like Nancy Grace does so we started calling her Nancy.  Now, both GPS devices are Nancy.  The kids call them Mom's Nancy and Dad's Nancy.

My Kindle is Hermione.  I am a huge Harry Potter fan and it just seemed natural that a book device would be named after the resident Hogwarts bookworm.


----------



## MINImum

I love all the names so far! Most are literary themes, which is awesome (and makes sense!).

Except this one, which cracks me up! Great story!



Janet54 said:


> "Ken Doll"
> My daughter called one night and asked the usual "What are you doing?" I replied, "I am in bed with my Kindle"................
> She started laughing and said with surprise " You are in bed with a KEN DOLL I burst out laughing and thus his name was born.


And yes, I name almost everything too. Car, Roomba, and yes I forgot that we name our GPS's as well. My first (and favorite) GPS was Chloe after the character on the tv series 24. But the current one is Tim, because that's the name of the voice I chose. Kinda lame (especially since that's my husband's name, too).


----------



## Annalog

I found one of the older threads on Kindle names. Thread link: *Naming your kindle*.

I named my Kindle "the Great A'Tuin" after reading the thread link: *Finish this sentence: Send Wirelessly To.... *.

EDIT: DH named his DX "Library at Alexandria". Also, both of us follow the name with our cell phone numbers, i.e. "the Great A'Tuin (ph 555.555-5555)".

EDIT: Added words "Thread link" and "link" to hopefully make the links more obvious.  Then added *bold* as well. 

Another EDIT: When we refer to our Kindles, we either call it "Kindle" or "book" as in "Where did I leave my book?" or "Did you remember to charge your Kindle?"


----------



## PraiseGod13

My Kindle is MaKK.... short for Magik Karpet Kindle because he "magically" transports me anywhere I want to go.  In three days, it will be one year since MaKK arrived..... what a great year of reading it has been!!


----------



## kanon14

My Kindle hasn't arrived yet but I've already named it on the Amazon website. I named it Alpha Centauri as all of my devices are named after stars. Yes I know I'm a big geek .


----------



## Geoffrey

I love when this question pops up as I love the answers and I love that I'm not the only one that embraces anthropomorphizing my Kindle.

I named by K2 following my standard pet naming convention (Characters from Rocky and Bullwinkle) .. and named him Snidely Whiplash ... well, he didn't like it that much and I wasn't that comfortable with the name. After a couple months, he finally let me know that his real name was Brother Joshua (from A Canticle for Leibowitz).

Now that we have that sorted out, we are both much happier.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There was a really funny thread early on that involved thinking up crazy names for one's Kindle email address.  I'll try to find it.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

6 posts up Annalog linked to the "send wirelessly to. . . ." thread started last February.

Here 'tis again: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3633.0.html


----------



## Ms Deb

I named mine with my name and phone number.  I figured that if I lost it and an honest person found it, they could contact me.  Yes, I am an optimist.


----------



## mlewis78

Ms Deb said:


> I named mine with my name and phone number. I figured that if I lost it and an honest person found it, they could contact me. Yes, I am an optimist.


Great idea! I have my name, address, phone # and email address on my settings page.

I named my DX Grace after my mother's middle name. I like the meaning of the word. Amazon named my refurb. K2 "Marti's 3rd Kindle" and I was trying to think of something to rename it and temporarily settled on "Marti." I renamed my K1 Kathy for the friend I'm giving it to, but I'll soon be deregistering it. It had the name "Marti Lynne" when I had only that one and Grace.


----------



## Jaasy

Meemo said:


> Pearl. For the dog in the Spenser series by Robert B Parker. I tried to come up with a character from a favorite book or series (I like detective series) & Pearl fit (because of the color). Sometimes I think I should've named her Nancy Drew, since that's what got me started on mystery/detective series way back when. But still, Pearl fits.


Awww, I remember Pearl! I have to get back to that series....


----------



## Bluejarzen

China Cloud from the amazing book _Tai-Pan_ by James Clavell. The 'China Cloud' was the flagship of the main character's fleet in the novel. It is appropriate because out of my 'fleet' of gadgets (iPhone, iPods, XM, etc) the Kindle 2 is my most cherished device. I also named my iPhone "Mother Box" as a nod to DC comics. I think it is an entirely apt name considering the iPhone's versatility. Of course, I doubt any Mother Box user had to endure AT&T 
From ComicVine: In the DC Universe, Mother Boxes are small, sentient, supercomputers primarily used by the New Gods. They have many capabilities, including transportation and energy manipulation. As they're connected to the Source, they have countless applications.


----------



## Carol Collett

I haven't named mine yet. I thought of Wraith because I have the "Death on Hold" skin from Decal Girl on it and I love horror fiction. I also thought about Sibbie because that was the given name of my first grade teacher who, along with my mother, encouraged me to read so much that by the time I was in 3rd grade I had read every book in the elementary school library. Right now Amazon just knows her as "Carol's Kindle."


----------



## Meemo

Ms Deb said:


> I named mine with my name and phone number. I figured that if I lost it and an honest person found it, they could contact me. Yes, I am an optimist.


I did that too - but it says "Emily's Pearl" plus my cell number.


----------



## wilsondm2

My kindle 2 is named after Mycroft Holmes IV - which technically named hum after Two fictional characters. 

1. Mycroft Holmes - Sherlock's older (and smarter) brother,

2. HOLMES Mark IV computer on Selene Moonbase, from The Moon is a Harsh Mistress. HOLMES stands for: High-Optional, Logical, Multi-Evaluating Supervisor, Mark IV, Mod. L.


----------



## PaulGuy

Amazon Kindle

It had the advantage of already being embossed on the top of the reader.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> 6 posts up Annalog linked to the "send wirelessly to. . . ." thread started last February.
> 
> Here 'tis again: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3633.0.html


Thanks, I love that thread! I remember reading her post but missed that! 

Betsy


----------



## bloovis

I haven't received my K2i yet, but I was thinking of naming it "Sourdust", after the ancient librarian in Mervyn Peake's "Gormenghast" novels.  It's not catchy or cute, but I like the (admittedly lame) irony, since the Kindle is really the antithesis of dusty old libraries.

(Speaking of Gormenghast, there's a set of books I really wish were available in ebook form.)


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, I love that thread! I remember reading her post but missed that!
> 
> Betsy


Its that pesky blue with no underline default on the links. I think it makes it difficult to notice links. I edited the post to add *bold* as well. (Note to self: Try to remember to make all links bold when writing as I think underline with blue is hard to read, at least for my old eyes.  )


----------



## kevindorsey

Kindo was a name for my K1.  No name yet  for Dx


----------



## Cherie

After a false start with names that were a bit too self-conscious (like Pandora), my Kindles went nameless for a while until names emerged that simply FIT. My original K1 is Fiona, my second K2 (somehow more playful than Fiona) is Toby, and my DX is Gulliver (for both his size and the travels he takes me on).


----------



## Tris

My K1 is officially Passepartout as I am a big Jules Verne fan.  Though funny enough I found out that in French it means "goes everywhere" (well according to Wiki).  I took Passepartout everywhere...24/7.

My iTouch (I know it's wrong but I think it sounds cool'er) is Ditto because it is like Passepartout, I take it everywhere.  Plus it sounded nice and short for a nice multi-use device that is only a some odd inches long.

Haven't offically put a name on my Intern. Kindle yet but so far it's Phileas Fogg but tempted to go with Jules Verne or JV.

My friends tell me I pick such "fancy" and wierd names for things, like my Beta fish was crowned Napoleon Agar I.  It had an attitude just like the complex and agar due to the deep red color of blood agar from biology.  My roomie swears it like to stare her down and "bit" her finger when I was away and asked her to take care of him.  

Tris


----------



## Psyche

Heeeheee...I love reading what others named their Kindles! I love naming things and anthropomorphising them (that was riddled with spelling errors I'm sure!).

The first name I picked for mine was Pudding. Then I decided that name didn't really suit my slightly cranky yet dapper K2I, so I opted for Spats Colombo, the name of a gansgter in Some Like it Hot who wore spats.

Considering I'm waiting on a M Edge prodigy case in lime green, and will be purchasing an equally flashy skin ( http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/22957 ), I'll probably have to change its name as I doubt Spats Colombo would much enjoy such strange "clothing" lol. The only name that comes to mind for whatever reason is Lorenzo. Haha...who knows.


----------



## TimonofAthens

I named mine Paramour, as it occupies much of my time and I love it so.    And it even joins me in the bath.


----------



## Angela

My Kindle was affectionatly referred to as _Kindle With No Name_ for a short period of time. A fellow KBer thought it was a good name and suggested I shorten it. _*K*indle *Wi*th *N*o *N*ame _ soon became known as _*KWINN*_. I even had another KB friend create a custom screensaver for me which I will post as soon as I can get back into PhotoBucket! 










_edited to add KWINN Screensaver_


----------



## Tigress780

My Kindle has decided that his name is Xenophilius (Xeno for short). I originally wanted to call it Mariposa or Godric, but those names just didn't seem quite right. Xenophilius Lovegood is a character in Harry Potter - Luna Lovegood's dad. I liked how quirky Xenophilius was in the books.

This is what I found on he HP wiki: "Xenophilius' name comes from two Greek words: Xeno "strange" and -Phile "love". As opposed to Xenophobe, one who fears the strange, his name means one who loves the strange."

Yup, that's me...one who loves the strange! I think the name is wonderful. I'm thinking of getting a new skin that better suits the name. Right now I have a DG Metamorphosis.


----------



## LaRita

Mine is simply "My Book" because I'm always saying something like, "Oops...almost forgot my book!"


----------



## DaisyMama

Mine is Charlotte, after Charlotte Bronte, because Jane Eyre is one of my all-time favorite books.  I sometimes call it(her) by name and other times just "my Kindle."  

The day it came, though, I asked my daughters "Do you want to meet your new baby sister?"  My 7-year-old has taken much pleasure in referring to Charlotte as "my baby sister" ever since then.


----------



## lostknitter

Mine is Augustus, for Augustus McCrae, if he was a real person, I would so be stalkin him! Favorite character ever!


----------



## danfan

Ms Deb said:


> I named mine with my name and phone number. I figured that if I lost it and an honest person found it, they could contact me. Yes, I am an optimist.


Me too!

Unofficially, it's called My Book. I stopped calling it My Kindle because everyone in the house would groan "She's on her Kindle again". For years I had my head in a book & that didn't bother them. But now, they only see the Kindle every day. So I figured some psychological conditioning was needed. You haven't lost me to Kindle - I'm still in a book!


----------



## Ottie

I am thinking of naming my Kindle  Lottie after the little girl in A Little Princess


----------



## Tip10

Mine is named Mr. Wizard after the Tooter Turtle segment of the Tennessee Tuxedo cartoon from the very early '60's.

Why?  
In the cartoon Mr. Wizard had the magic to change Tooter Turtle's life to some other destiny, usually sending him back in time and to various other locales and basically my Kindle possesses the same magic.  
It allows me to go anywhere and anywhen I want to go!  From outer space in the future to magical kingdoms to great moments in our past history to the inside of other people's minds to......... 

Now, just because it has a name that doesn't mean I call it that! 
It's "nickname" is My Kindle -- as in "where's My Kindle" -- well not really 'cuz I always know where it is! -- maybe something more like "let me grab My Kindle".....


----------



## capnfrank

My DX is named Slartibartfast, the Magrathean responsible for the fjords in Norway, from the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy series.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slartibartfast

Cap'n Frank


----------



## patrisha w.

When I opened the package, my Kindle told me she was called Serenity. {Of course, it also might be that I was rewatching the Firefly series, too.}  

Patrisha


----------



## cheeki

AMA 
(from Amazon......) 
means he (or she or it or )... Loves...  
(or you love) in Spanish.
So.... Ama instead of LOVEY.
Cause I LOVE my kindle.


----------



## gagirl

Sweetie Pie--cause she's my Sweetie Pie


----------



## PaulGuy

PaulGuy said:


> Amazon Kindle
> 
> It had the advantage of already being embossed on the top of the reader.


What? NO ONE got a chuckle out of this?


----------



## Shawna

"Marvin" - I don't know why, it just came to me!  It fits him perfectly!

BTW PaulGuy, I did have a small laugh over your "Amazon Kindle".


----------



## Tabby

At first I wasn't going to give my K2 a name, but then it just came to me one day...Sybil. Since I'm a very open-minded person and willing to try new things, I plan on giving Sybil many "personalities" over the next few years. Although I prefer thrillers of the psychological nature, I do read other books. Getting to sample, or even getting a whole book, for free is really going to broaden my reading. I know that I could have done this via a library, but I love reading on my K2. I also plan to read many of the classics that I haven't read yet. I've dressed Sybil in a DG bayou sunset skin and navy M-edge prodigy cover.


----------



## MarthaT

I haven't named mine, maybe I will


----------



## knowldgfrk

her name is Sally....not exactly sure how or why...it just kinda happened that way...maybe because when i got her (which i knew the kids got fo rmy mothers day gift) i got very animated and replied with..." Well slap my a.. and call me Sally I got a KINDLE!".....who knows really.... 

its kinda funny now that i wote this out...she may actually be more of a Suzan....with her outfit and all im not sure now...may have to rethink her name to something more fitting.....


----------



## Sharimsfs

Since my K2 is outfitted in Crime Scene Revisited by DG, his name is Gibbs.


----------



## knowldgfrk

it has come to my attention by others that "sally" is old fashion and doesnt fit my drama DG....i have been given many choices....i am leaning towards calling her "Quin"...which charmingly means : intelligent; wise....which lets face it my Kindle is smarter than me....

it fascinates me how we name inanimate objects such as cars,phones,stuffed animals, you name it we will find something to call it...


----------



## Susan in VA

danfan said:


> Me too!
> 
> Unofficially, it's called My Book. I stopped calling it My Kindle because everyone in the house would groan "She's on her Kindle again". For years I had my head in a book & that didn't bother them. But now, they only see the Kindle every day. So I figured some psychological conditioning was needed. You haven't lost me to Kindle - I'm still in a book!


Yes, what's up with that?!? I get the same thing -- for years I'd tell people about whatever novel I'd just read and they'd just _listen_, and now whenever I launch into a description of something good I've read I get eye-rolling and "she really likes that Kindle, doesn't she" with accompanying smirks.


----------



## ddavino

I just finished reading several of the replies in this thread.  I am going to take the posts as legit and that the authors are serious.  The winner is definitely "Ken Doll".  I really have to be honest - It has never crossed my mind to name the device.  I don't have a name for my refrigerator, dustbuster, or toothbrush either and they are quite useful, quotidian devices.  Now nicknames for pets, children and mates, yes....  Maybe I should step out of the box and give it a shot


----------



## Chad Winters

I named mine "Kindle"  
But I have been known to curl up with and call it "Myyy Preciouuusssss"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Some of us name things, some don't.    KindleBoards is big enough for all of us!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm not a namer, in general, but "Ann's Kindle", which is what Amazon called it, is kind of boring.  So when young friend of mine started referring to it as my "magic book" I thought that was quite appropriate.  Then I got a DX.  It's Big.  It's a Library.  It's "The Bodleian".

But really, when talking to people, I just call it my Kindle, the original one; or my big Kindle; or whatever.


----------



## krista8794

Mine is named Kahlan - from Legend of the Seeker/Sword of Truth.


----------



## happyblob

Reading this thread makes me wonder why I don't name my gadgets. It's like giving up a part of myself that goes into these objects. Not healthy.


----------



## Flyinlite

ah ha the name game.......nope that didn't work.....but then a little light outside my window...Luna! Love my pond in the Moonlight so it fits with my Oberon Pond, to be here on Friday.


----------



## duck833

Lap Dancer


----------



## geniebeanie

Gollum because my kindle two is my precious.


----------



## austenfiend

I was just wondering if people are prone to name their Kindles.  I mean, a lot of us name our cars, so it makes sense.


----------



## pidgeon92

We have had several threads on this topic....  I will try to dig one up and merge your thread to it.


----------



## Susan in VA

There seems to be a pretty even split between people who name their Kindles (and some hilarious stories regarding the origins of the names) and people who cannot fathom why anyone would want to do that.     (but, this being Kindleboards, the latter sort are nice about it and humor the former!  )

There are also at least two threads with some of those stories...  I'm on my way out the door in five minutes and don't have time to search right now but maybe someone else knows where they are without searching.


----------



## austenfiend

LOVE the Ken Doll name!


----------



## cheeki

I've had her for a year. I just decided to call her LAYLA..... kind of a play on words.... The spanish word that is pronounced the same way is LEÉLA  .. means READ IT!


----------



## bce

I named my DX DeXter (yeah, I know, not to original) so it didn't just say Brian's Kindle.  I like the show, and the book (I haven't read beyond the first one yet), so I thought it was a good name.  I'm thinking about getting the DecalGirl crime scene revisited for it.

My wife named hers Fiona because she has always liked the name.


----------



## NogDog

I'm one of the non-namers. I have also never named any other device, automobile, or other inanimate object I've owned. Heck, I didn't even name my dog, I just kept the name he already had when I adopted him. 

Well, I guess I did name one inanimate (technically speaking) object: the frog I dissected in biology class. First he was Ferdinand the frog, then after we opened him up and had a good look, the name was changed to Isabella.


----------



## JeanneB

My Kindle DX is named Day Star.... after Rita Dove's Poem.

I think of my Day Star as an escape from the world... a place just for me to go.  Just like the woman in the poem.  

Of course, no one knows her name... just you fellow kindlers.  ( my family would think I lost it for sure.. hehe )


----------



## Susan in VA

Oogie Pringle said:


> I named my DX DeXter (yeah, I know, not to original) so it didn't just say Brian's Kindle. I like the show, and the book (I haven't read beyond the first one yet), so I thought it was a good name.


Dexter sounds so... normal... compared to your _own _KB name...  There must be a story behind _that_!


----------



## rememberandhope

I don't have my kindle yet (my parents only agreed to order it on sunday and they get distracted easily) but when I get it I am going to name it Abby after my fav T.V show character of all time.


----------



## MichelleR

She's known to her friends as Trixie Lovejoy. Conversation three minutes ago...

Me: When you come upstairs, bring Trixie.

Husband: Where is she?

Me: Dining Room Table.

Husband: Okay.

I suspect that, like a cat, she has a secret name she keeps to herself.


----------



## bce

Susan in VA said:


> Dexter sounds so... normal... compared to your _own _KB name...  There must be a story behind _that_!


I heard the name once listening to an old radio show on Sirrus (I really like listening to the old radio shows). It was called "A Date with Judy", a sitcom about a teenage girl and her family. Her boyfriends name was Ogden 'Oogie' Pringle. The name cracked me up. I have no imagination so I never new what to use on forums. After that, I decided to start using Oogie Pringle.


----------



## bce

rememberandhope said:


> I don't have my kindle yet (my parents only agreed to order it on sunday and they get distracted easily) but when I get it I am going to name it Abby after my fav T.V show character of all time.


Great name. I almost named mine Gibbs. Would have been good around the house because me son named his hamsters Leroy and Jethro.


----------



## Jesslyn

I named mine Fred following a Kindleboards contest.  He's married to Wilma, my iPhone.


----------



## jsadd

My husband ended up naming mine. Three days after I got my K1, and had not been able to put it down, he came home and said "are you still reading that Kingee thing?". So Kingee it was. After 18 months I got a refurb K2. He came home the night it came and said " So which one are you reading now, Kingee or Kingelica. So Kingelica it is.


----------



## Susan in VA

Oogie Pringle said:


> I heard the name once listening to an old radio show on Sirrus (I really like listening to the old radio shows). It was called "A Date with Judy", a sitcom about a teenage girl and her family. Her boyfriends name was Ogden 'Oogie' Pringle. The name cracked me up. I have no imagination so I never new what to use on forums. After that, I decided to start using Oogie Pringle.


Oh. That even makes sense. And here I was imagining something having to do with someone's _really_ enthusiastic response to canned potato chips.


----------



## BlueEyedMum

Mine is Bella from The Twilight Saga...my obsession.


----------



## talleylynn

Mine is *Lynnkin* for obvious reasons.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Mine is Throckmorten (Morty for short) named after my elementary school vice principal who took a special interest in me and helped get me accepted to Mensa at the age of 7. He was also my Dad's English teacher when my dad was in middle school. From time to time over the years, I've received a book from him out of the blue. He'd run across something and think I'd like it. 

It was kind of fitting to name my Kindle after him.


----------



## knowldgfrk

luvmy4brats said:


> Mine is Throckmorten (Morty for short) named after my elementary school vice principal who took a special interest in me and helped get me accepted to Mensa at the age of 7. He was also my Dad's English teacher when my dad was in middle school. From time to time over the years, I've received a book from him out of the blue. He'd run across something and think I'd like it.
> 
> It was kind of fitting to name my Kindle after him.


this seriously made me say "awwww"....its amazing to me to see how teahcers in all walks of life impact those they teach...but to have a student stick out in a crowd as you must have to make such an impresion...well that seriously makes me want to be a teacher that much more!


----------



## mlewis78

luvmy4brats said:


> Mine is Throckmorten (Morty for short) named after my elementary school vice principal who took a special interest in me and helped get me accepted to Mensa at the age of 7. He was also my Dad's English teacher when my dad was in middle school. From time to time over the years, I've received a book from him out of the blue. He'd run across something and think I'd like it.
> 
> It was kind of fitting to name my Kindle after him.


I haven't heard the name Throckmorten in years, but there was a Throckmorten family in my home town when I was growing up. It's been so long, but the one thing I recall was that they had a dark red Irish Setter.


----------



## shalom israel

I don't have mine yet, supposed to get it tomorrow, but named it on Amazon. *Dalia*, after my first girlfriend. I pined for her for years and years   We met in 1977.

She gave me a poem, I don't recall who wrote it, but it started "Click, a word that has not yet been debated by the Academy of Languages" Rough translation from Hebrew.


----------



## renesme121

i cant get mine till april 24th  (sadly)but mines going to be named pyrite im not sure quite why but i think its a gemstone...


----------



## TechBotBoy

I gotta go along with Paul Guy on this one - back in the old days we used to give our computers fanciful names, but that was largely driven by the need to identify them on the network.  Departments could have their own "theme" - one department might go with a "lord of the rings" theme and name their computers "frodo" and "gandalf" -- nowadays the names are assigned by corporate accounting departments with some non-descript assett number like "J15-BP7-093" - ah for the good old days !  

              - Tbb


----------



## ROOTS73

Newbie here ... just registered yesterday as I just ordered my first Kindle then. I received an email saying it's being shipped 

I've decided to name my Kindle (yes, I am copying someone's idea but to add on to the name) - Kanabelle or Belle for short ... Kana (being from Canada wanted a Canadian theme connected with it) and K for Kindle ... and Belle from Beauty and the Beast - loving to read and both of us have brown hair.

-Brenda


----------



## nelmsm

Mine is called Jack.  I kept thinking of the nursery rhyme, Jack be nimble.... and it just led to Jack be Kindle.


----------



## cheeki

ok
My kindle is named  "LAYLA" which is pronounced exactly like the spanish word "LEELA" which means "READ IT".


----------



## Geoffrey

My current k2 is the Lady Yasmini - which is taken from a character in one of my favorite steampunk alternate history novels. I've been getting a new skin for each kindle and my current one is a dark wood grain I've been loving on for awhile.










I love the name and I love the skin - but I don't think they go together properly. Lady Yasmini should have exotic silks with South or Central Asian prints ... So I'm not sure if I have the wrong skin or whether she's been mis-named ...


----------



## capeach

I ordered my Kindle yesterday, and have named her Jane, after Jane Austen.

Michele


----------



## Jane917

Janet54 said:


> "Ken Doll"
> My daughter called one night and asked the usual "What are you doing?" I replied, "I am in bed with my Kindle"................
> She started laughing and said with surprise " You are in bed with a KEN DOLL I burst out laughing and thus his name was born.


Hey, my Kindle is named Ken Doll too! However, I rarely admit that in public.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

My KK (Kindle 1) is named "Aurora" for Princess Aurora from Sleeping Beauty the first book I remember reading as a child.  My Netbook is named "Ace" (Acer One Netbook) on which I have installed the Kindle for PC application, and I have named my K2i (Kindle 2 International) "Tara" for the setting of Gone With the Wind the book review I used in the Kindleboards Anniversary Contest that I won.  I had never named any other objects before, but somehow it seems appropriate to do so with these items.


----------



## kevindorsey

Jesslyn said:


> I named mine Fred following a Kindleboards contest. He's married to Wilma, my iPhone.


LOL, what a happy family 

When are you expecting Fred Jr?


----------



## miksicnarf

My netbook is MiniMe; laptop is Kimmie NewTron (play on Jimmy Neutron), desktop is Silky (TouchSmart, smooth as silk).
As posted on another thread, my Kindle is Kinsey for Kinsey Milhone in the Grafton series.

Kim


----------



## theblackpaladin

My K2 is named Yggdrasil which is the Nordic Tree of Knowledge.  It works really well with my Tree of Life Oberon cover.


----------



## Annalog

Geoffrey said:


> My current k2 is the Lady Yasmini - which is taken from a character in one of my favorite steampunk alternate history novels. I've been getting a new skin for each kindle and my current one is a dark wood grain I've been loving on for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the name and I love the skin - but I don't think they go together properly. Lady Yasmini should have exotic silks with South or Central Asian prints ... So I'm not sure if I have the wrong skin or whether she's been mis-named ...


I think the name and the skin go very well together; that is a beautiful skin. If you think an exotic silk with South or Central Asian prints is needed, how about getting Lady Yasmini a small scarf (or screen cleaning cloth )? Does your cover have a pocket for a small piece of cloth?


----------



## Susan in VA

Oh, no!  Scarves for our Kindles...  a new obsession...  aaaack!


----------



## Geoffrey

Annalog said:


> I think the name and the skin go very well together; that is a beautiful skin. If you think an exotic silk with South or Central Asian prints is needed, how about getting Lady Yasmini a small scarf (or screen cleaning cloth )? Does your cover have a pocket for a small piece of cloth?


Yeah. Her cover has pockets .... and that's a pretty amusing idea - I just might have to do that ... I don't have a dedicated screen cloth yet. Time to go to the Indian shops and see what I can see ...


----------



## YankeeRose1214

I named my Kindle2 Anneliese. That was Anne Franks first name.


----------



## Steph H

My Kindle is named Serenity. It brings me peace and, well, serenity.

I just renamed my "Steph's Kindle for PC" and "Steph's Kindle for Blackberry 9550" entries on Amazon to be:

KayPeeCee (since I always refer to it as K-PC in shorthand)
and
KayBeeBee (since I always refer to it as K-BB in shorthand)  (that's not the BB's name though, just the app's name on Amazon)


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl

I named mine Mary-Jane Kindle, Mary-Jane being a reference to marijuana..... reading has become my addiction, thanks to my kindle!


----------



## Sunshine22

Her name is Nina.


----------



## Susan in VA

Geoffrey said:


> Yeah. Her cover has pockets .... and that's a pretty amusing idea - I just might have to do that ... I don't have a dedicated screen cloth yet. Time to go to the Indian shops and see what I can see ...


You'll only need a few square inches... and I have BOXES of remnants... what kind of color or pattern are you thinking of? I'll see whether I have anything that might work. I can easily mail you half a dozen bits of fabric.


----------



## tnolan

I named my Kindle Valentine, because he was a Valentine's Day gift!


----------



## frazzm737

My Kindle has been named One-Click for obvious reasons!


----------



## Stormy

I named mine Rory after the girl on gilmore girls because she could have used a kindle. Anyone ever see the episode where she has like 12 books in her backpack and they are all pleasure reading books. Yeah she needed a kindle.


----------



## mistyd107

Avery after my favorite character in Sandra Brown's Mirror Image


----------



## Quake1028

Raistlin. Favorite literary character ever.


----------



## caracara

Libby  Latin word for little book is libellus and the Kindle is a small device for the number of books it can hold.

The name that appears at the top of the Kindle though is " Mine =) =) " , have to protect from my dad!


----------



## Carld

I never thought to name my Kindle, hmmm. I've never been one to name inanimate objects anyway. Keeping track of the names of the animate ones that wander through my life every day is hard enough.


----------



## Kristena

My first one was Ruby, after the Ruby slippers in the Oz movie--you know, take me away from all this!? 

My second (after Ruby was gifted to my DD) is of course, Dorothy.  Because she got the Ruby slippers in the end.


----------



## DD

My K1 is "Kae".  My K2 is "Kyra".  My new KDXg which arrives tomorrow has been dubbed "Dixie"!

Their names actually appear in the official registration followed by "if found call xxx-xxx-xxxx" (x's=my phone number).  Just in case I lose it and some honest person finds it, this will appear on the top of the home screen.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

My K2i just has my name and the boys' K2i has a hybridization of their names that they came up with.  I used to name the home computers and network devices after various controlled substances (I'm a chem geek ) but decided that probably wasn't such a good idea now with the kids.


----------



## DLs Niece

Naming my electronics just never occured to me. I did name my car years ago, Cocoa.  Not sure what I would name my Kindle if I did. I will have to think on it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My K1 is named Tavar after a character in Jim Butcher's Codex Alera series. Tavar is Tavi's Canim nickname. The Tavar is a small animal that does not know its limitations and will kill creatures it is not suppose to. The much bigger, stronger, and faster Canim avoid the Tavar because they know any encounter with the small creature will lead to much pain and probable death. 

Essentially, Tavi is given the nickname Tavar because he is smaller and weaker then his human and Canim counter parts but somehow he always wins. For some reason I felt that this fit the K1. A new device that was written off by many but is very strong and powerful and will beat down the competition. 

My DXG is named Octavian. Octavian is Tavi/Tavar's more grown up name. I won't go into to much detail because I don't want to spoil the books for folks. Those who have read them will understand the progression.


----------



## JCBeam

Shea. . . in memorium, tribute, honor....of Shea Stadium


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Hedwig- Love owls, love Harry Potter


----------



## Hillary

My Kindle's name is Luna. Mainly from Luna in Harry Potter and how it was the HP series that made me become the bookworm that I am now.


----------



## patrisha w.

My first K1 was Serenity. That was gifted to my son.
My second K2 is also Serenity and is still with me.
My DX is Fyrefly and is also still with me.
If I get a GDX, he or she will be either Mal or Zoe...

And if you haven't seen the movie Serenity or the TV series Firefly you will have no idea what I am on about.. 
Patrisha


----------



## lonestar

Rafael.  A name and a reading companion that are easy to love.


----------



## tastefullyjune

Author Jen Lancaster awakened my love for reading, so I'd love to name my Kindle for her. However, my DD's name is Jen, so I'm going with "Fletch" which is Jen's husband's name.


----------



## Hoosiermama

Mine is Mr. Atoz...from an old Star Trek episode.


----------



## RichardDR

Olde Frothingslosh...("The pale, stale ale with the foam on the bottom.")  Because it makes no sense...just like naming your Kindle.


----------



## CaroleC

I love this thread! I wonder if I should name my Kindles.... it seems a little silly to a retired scientist/engineer like me, but nobody in real life would have to know. It could be my little secret and besides, it might be fun.

So far, I changed "Carole's Kindle" to "Carole's k2i" in anticipation of receiving my DXG.  But I could be a lot more creative than that.


----------



## Marisa14

No name yet..
But i will do it ASAP


----------



## aslagle

Well, my wife's K1 is named "Sybill", because with each new book it changes personality. My K2 is named "Chuck" after the title character of the NBC series, because I can change his "programming" at will!


----------



## perryluvr

Just got my Kindle about 2 weeks ago.  I immediatley named her "Mrs. Frisby".  After the book my 5th grade teacher Mrs. Halsey read to us "Mrs Frisby and the Rats of NIMH (Also made into the movie -- The Secret of Nimh).  I liked to read before this book, but for whatever reason, this is the book that sparked my interest in reading.  This is the book that opened my imagination as only reading can do!  Still love this book to this day and still very much appreciate Mrs. Halsey for introducing me to it and opening a whole new world for me and my classmates!


----------



## MsScarlett

After reading about 20 different Kindle naming threads, I finally caved.  I ordered one of the refurbs to have as a back up and needed a better way to distinguish the two on my account.  So, I christened my first one "Beezus" and now she has a little sister, "Ramona."  Now I get a kick out of firing one or the other up and seeing their new names.   I have enjoyed reading everyone else's names and I know mine are kind of silly but I find it just amuses me to no end.  And yes, I am easily amused!  And I am so excited to have a second Kindle!  One is the one I carry around the house with me and the other is going in my school bag that always goes back and forth with me (I am a teacher) and I should never be without a book again!


----------



## KMA

My children refer to my Kindle as "The Precious." Apparently, I spend too much time adoring it. Gotta restrict their reading...


----------



## mooshie78

I'm extremely non-creative, thus mine is named Josh's Kindle.


----------



## masquedbunny

Newbie here. I just got my very first Kindle on Thursday, and I'd been pondering a name for it. I'm between Q (Star Trek or James Bond, take your pick) and Giles (after the librarian/Watcher from Buffy who always seems to have every vital written work at his fingertips). Though, being old-fashioned as Giles is, I suspect he would approve of eReaders about as much as he approves of computers in general (not much).


----------



## Tuttle

My kindle's name is Dr. Worblehat.

This computer's name is Om. My backup system is Patina. Both of these are discworld Gods, and I've gotten to naming my computers after discworld Gods.

When I got my kindle I needed to come up with a name for it. I looked through the list of discworld Gods and none of them quite fit it right, so I extended out into the list of all characters on the wiki. I was having issues actually finding one that fit (namewise or themewise) until I found "Dr. Horace Worblehat". In _The Science of Discworld_ this is given as the human name of the Librarian. I knew I had the right name, not-quite-the librarian for my kindle, and a name that sounded right when referring to it.

Thus, my kindle is Dr. Worblehat. Sometimes just referred to as Worblehat.


----------



## stormhawk

My new DX Graphite is ... Mr. Atoz.


----------



## Cammiesway

I don't have a name for my kindle....Amazon named it ...I saw where I can name it but woe is me...I do not name inanimate objects normally.... I have every gadget (GPS, MP3 player, desktop, laptop, netbook, cell phone)  I have dogs. They have names.  But now after reading this I WANT to name my Kindle.  Anxiety, stress....I'll be back if I ever think of something meaningful.


----------



## Teele

My husband named my Kindle "My Precious" because of how much I loved it.  There is often a gollum/frodo power struggle in our house over who gets to use it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Teele said:


> My husband named my Kindle "My Precious" because of how much I loved it. There is often a gollum/frodo power struggle in our house over who gets to use it.


Sounds like it is time to get a second precious.


----------



## DD

She will be "Aura" for the Greek goddess of the breeze and the fresh, cool air of early morning.  I chose this name because the K3 will be so light and airy.  Other names I considered were "Sprite" or "Spirit" but Aura just seemed right.

I've already changed "Dianne's 4th Kindle" to "Aura" in 'Manage your Kindle'.  She is anxiously awaited!


----------



## dimples

I haven't named her yet, but seeing how she'll be my 'firstborn' when it comes to Kindles I need to start thinking about a good name!


----------



## tikitorch

havent named her yet


----------



## Ann in Arlington

For me, the only reason to name it is that "Ann's 4th Kindle" is so pedestrian.   My K1 is "Magic Book" 'cause that's what it seemed like to me when I got it.  The DX is The Bodleian 'cause it's like a Library and it's big.  This one may be something like  Hitchhiker's Guide. . .'cause with WiFi and 3G and the improved Web Browser that's more or less what it is. . . . .

But I am, as yet, undecided. . . . .

OR. . . . .it could be The Tardis, 'cause it's bigger on the inside than it is on the outside.


----------



## DD

tikitorch said:


> havent named her yet


Tikitorch, I love your avatar! LOL!


----------



## DD

Ann in Arlington said:


> For me, the only reason to name it is that "Ann's 4th Kindle" is so pedestrian.  My K1 is "Magic Book" 'cause that's what it seemed like to me when I got it. The DX is The Bodleian 'cause it's like a Library and it's big. This one may be something like Hitchhiker's Guide. . .'cause with WiFi and 3G and the improved Web Browser that's more or less what it is. . . . .
> 
> But I am, as yet, undecided. . . . .
> 
> OR. . . . .it could be The Tardis, 'cause it's bigger on the inside than it is on the outside.


Very clever names, Ann.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Mine's named himself Roarke.. Cause he's dark, sexy and nekkid...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm telling Joe.

Wait. . .he probably already knows.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm telling Joe.
> 
> Wait. . .he probably already knows.


LOL! I doubt he knows.... But he knows me well enough not to be surprised. He'd just roll his eyes and shake his head.

And yes, all those half nekkid disney hunks will be on there as soon as screensaver hacking is made available.


----------



## drenee

Darrell's Kindle.  It's for my dad.  
deb


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> Mine's named himself Roarke.. Cause he's dark, sexy and nekkid...


Woo hoo!!!


----------



## DD

drenee said:


> Darrell's Kindle. It's for my dad.
> deb


Nice.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Bumping this for all the new yet-to-be named Kindles


----------



## teralpar

Just ordered the graphite 3G + WiFi, along with the burgundy red cover with light, and I've already named her Olivia.


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> Bumping this for all the new yet-to-be named Kindles


Heather, you might want to merge this with the thread I started this morning here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,30648.msg558383.html#msg558383


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD said:


> Heather, you might want to merge this with the thread I started this morning here:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,30648.msg558383.html#msg558383


Done. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## MorganMandel

I've got plenty of time to think up a good name. At least a month.


----------



## Dan

I tend to name things like electronics based on whatever music I may be listening to at the moment.  So my first Kindle will be known as the Iron Maiden.


----------



## meglet

My new DX Graphite is TabLit (because with the dark skin and dark case and dark screensaver, not to mention the size, it reminds me of a stone tablet)
The upcoming K3 will keep the same name as my previous K2: ChickLit, because I still really like that name, and it's still full of girl books.

My previous K2 will be "loaned" indefinitely to my mom, so it's new name is "Hi Mom!"


----------



## NessaBug

Janet54 said:


> "Ken Doll"
> My daughter called one night and asked the usual "What are you doing?" I replied, "I am in bed with my Kindle"................
> She started laughing and said with surprise " You are in bed with a KEN DOLL I burst out laughing and thus his name was born.


Mine is also Ken Doll because my co-workers couldn't figure out why I'd be so excited about a new fashion doll. The tradition has spread: the iPhone app is Barbie, the computer is Whitney, and the original Ken Doll was remonikered Skipper when I recently upgraded to the K2i.


----------



## dmin7th

DXG: Nick
K3: Nora
K2: Asta

Why? Because I like old movies.


----------



## Patrizia

I am the odd one.. I can't bring myself to name objects, I just never have and it feels strange for me ..


----------



## Jerilin

Hizzana....because it's a weird name and I'm a little weird


----------



## Evil Avatar

I named my Kindle iPad, because it is an App on my iPad.  Works pretty frackin' good.  I downloaded both of my Kindle short stories to it today and they look excellent.


----------



## gajitldy

K1 is Finch
K2 is Nelle
DXG is Atticus
Graphite 3g K3 will be Boo

Can you tell what mt all time favorite book is? LOL

Diane


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Patrizia said:


> I am the odd one.. I can't bring myself to name objects, I just never have and it feels strange for me ..


The only reason mine have names is because "Ann's Kindle" is so darn boring. Also, "Ann's 3rd Kindle" was actually for my brother so it seemed like maybe the name should reflect that.  They are still things. . . . .they don't get people names. . . . I'm debating between "the Hitchhiker's Guide" and "the Tardis" for the new one. . . .it's just a distinguishing factor for me, and in conversation I still refer to it as "my Kindle" or "my DX".


----------



## ladynightshade

Alright, I may just be the weird one here, but I've already named my undelivered K3- What ahve you guy's named yours, and why?

My K2 was named Eros, he was a sweet flawless K2 (who got damaged in route to new home -peeved) Eros, as many know, is the name of Cupid- and in the fititng family names I'm naming my new girl Psyche, after cupid's mortal wife (who later became a Goddess)


----------



## intinst

I'm going to stick with Strabo and just change the name of my Klassic to R.E.'s 3rd Kindle


----------



## Patricia

Kindle 1 and 2 were named "Anya"...after author Anya Seton.  Still hoping to see her books on Kindle.  Kindle 3 is tentatively named "Shay" after the character in "The Mirror" by Marlys Millhiser...a book I'm also hoping to re-read on my kindle someday.


----------



## CaroleC

I renamed mine today, to "Carole's k3". That is not a very inventive name, is it! If I think of something better I will change the name again. Meanwhile, at least it will be clear to me which Kindle is getting downloads and so on.


----------



## teralpar

I've already named my graphite K3 "Olivia." No particular reason...I've always thought the name was classy and I think the graphite along with the burgundy red cover are a klassy kombo for my Kindle!


----------



## sookie

I will be naming mine:  I am going back and forth with Belmont or Darth Vader.

I think I like Belmont a little better.  I name my car, PS3 and my ipod so I can see naming my Kindle too


----------



## Kathy

I don't know yet. I named my K1 and then my K2us. I gave the K2us to my sister and when I recieved the K2i I didn't give it a name. Notice I said it. I love my K2i, but a name didn't jump out at me. I'm super excited about the K3, but have decided on a name yet.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

K1-originally named Kindled Spirit-gave to DH- He renamed "her" to Finch
K2-Hedwig
K3- Pigwidgeon- "Pig" for short- I'm sure he'll eat up the books 
As you can tell I love owls and Harry Potter


----------



## kimbertay

I have named my new K3 Barrons, a favorite character from a book series that I love.

My K2 had an awful name but it was sort of a joke that caught on.  I was talking to two close friends when I first got it telling them that I was trying to think of something to name my Kindle and, of course, they started throwing out all these dorky names.  Well eventually they combined a couple of dorky names and kept calling it Bobbie Fred and it just kind of stuck.  Was kind of funny.


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm still deciding on a name but it's already in one-click dropdown so I'm trying out the current front runner to see if its a keeper .... All my others have been interesting characters from different books, so this one will be as well ....

My current frontrunners are:  

Erik von Darkmoor
Jimmy the Hand
Oncle Rogi
Rhys Thuryn


----------



## DD

Mine is ''Aura'' after the Greek goddess of the breeze and the fresh, cool air that comes in the early morning.  My first impression when I saw pictures of it was that it was so 'light and airy'.  So, I looked for a name that reflected that quality.


----------



## larryb52

I never named my k2 & the DX was returned & that was never named BUT I have always enjoyed Robert Parker's- Spenser series, I may name it Spenser...


----------



## dimples

I still need to think of a name... better make it a good one for my first Kindle


----------



## tikitorch

my first was Kitty Kindle


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm going to merge this wih another thread on naming the Kindles.


----------



## lulucello

Barbie, of course!  She has a lovely wardrobe:  four covers, three skins, contemplating another skin. She's always dressed to the nines.
Judith


----------



## luvmy4brats

Since VictoriaP squashed my idea of naming my Kindle Roarke.. I've been thinking (dangerous, I know)

The new e-ink screen is called Pearl right? and I got the graphite one...

So I'm thinking Black Pearl.. Which lead we to come up with... Swann, Turner or Sparrow... <grin> or Barbossa I suppose..


----------



## Zai

My daughter named mine "Soulcrusher" which is a family joke (it was the name her father jokingly proposed for her before she was born). It might be a bit menacing for half a pound of white plastic and silicon but it makes her laugh seeing the name at the top of the screen...


----------



## izzy

Lain from my favorite anime and i just love the name.


----------



## crebel

I haven't ordered the K3 yet, but when I do, I will name her/him something that puts it alphabetically as the default on the one-click drop down ahead of DH's K2 and DS's K2i and my original K1!  It shouldn't be too tough to come up with something that moves ahead of "Radar" (my K1).


----------



## luvmy4brats

crebel said:


> I haven't ordered the K3 yet, but when I do, I will name her/him something that puts it alphabetically as the default on the one-click drop down ahead of DH's K2 and DS's K2i and my original K1! It shouldn't be too tough to come up with something that moves ahead of "Radar" (my K1).


You don't even need to worry about that. All you need to do is put a SPACE or an * in front of the name. That will move it to the top of the list.


----------



## ladynightshade

Wow! Okay sorry to fall behind! the posts i saw were great, As it stands my baby will be waiting for me when i get back from Korea- currently visiting the DH here on base ^_^


----------



## Meemo

larryb52 said:


> I never named my k2 & the DX was returned & that was never named BUT I have always enjoyed Robert Parker's- Spenser series, I may name it Spenser...


That's where I got my Kindle's name - Pearl.


----------



## Angela

As many of you know from previous posts, my K1 is named KWINN (short for *K*indle *Wi*th *N*o *N*ame). I have already decided that if I get a K3 she will be named _Anju_ after a very special and dear friend.


----------



## Lisa M.

I didn't even know you could change the name on the Manage Your Kindle page until yesterday *feels especially dumb* so I renamed mine from Lisa's Kindle to my cell phone number, so if it's ever lost I can pray an honest person will find/return it. I know it's not as clever and personal as what a lot of you have chosen but it works for me.


----------



## Meemo

Lisa M. said:


> I didn't even know you could change the name on the Manage Your Kindle page until yesterday *feels especially dumb* so I renamed mine from Lisa's Kindle to my cell phone number, so if it's ever lost I can pray an honest person will find/return it. I know it's not as clever and personal as what a lot of you have chosen but it works for me.


You can have both - mine is "Emily's Pearl - xxx.xxx.xxxx" - the Xs being my cell #. Hopefully if the need arises whoever finds it can figure out how to wake it up and will make the call - and know to ask for Emily.


----------



## Praise2Him

I don't usually name my 'stuff' but since reading this thread I HAD to name my Kindle. I made a list of my favorite authors and book characters to get some ideas. Then once I got her and dressed her in her "clothes" it was obvious that she had to be "Belle" because she's wearing roses ~ and Belle is my favorite Disney princess and she loves to read


----------



## stormhawk

Okay, my K1 is Bartleby. 

My KDXG is Mr. Atoz (huge Star Trek fan, you see) 

I am having a struggle with my K3 having used up my two best names, already. 

I am leaning toward "Alexander" in honor of the Great Library at Alexandria. I have also realized that since the device has a tendency to steal time from me, that it could also reference my favorite thief, Alexander Mundy (loved It Takes a Thief as a young lass).


----------



## cc84

Well mine is called Simba because the Lion King is my favourite Disney film. At first, he was going to be a she called Nala (Simba's friend in the film) but then i saw it and thought it looks like a boy. So it was a toss up between Mufasa and Simba. 

I considered changing his name to Cary, after my lil dog that passed away on Thursday but i'm not going to do that now. 

Although, i will be getting my Hot Pink Amazon cover tomorrow hopefully so i hope my Simba doesnt mind been pinked up


----------



## Tiersten

Lisa M. said:


> I didn't even know you could change the name on the Manage Your Kindle page until yesterday *feels especially dumb* so I renamed mine from Lisa's Kindle to my cell phone number, so if it's ever lost I can pray an honest person will find/return it. I know it's not as clever and personal as what a lot of you have chosen but it works for me.


Hmm. Thats a really good idea along with Meemo's suggestion. I put it into the personal info section but thats right at the last page of settings and doesn't seem to actually get shown anywhere else so is pretty useless.


----------



## rockstone

Jack Daniels, coz his sibling is my companion during a lot of marathon reading sessions...


----------



## Tatiana

My K3 will be arriving tomorrow. I fell in love with Latin when I was teaching it to my son. I went back and forth between different names and finally chose LIBRI. In Latin it is the Second Declension, Nominative, Plural Case for the noun liber... book. Therefore, LIBRI = BOOKS.


----------



## Kathy

My K2 was Gidget. I had the Hokusai Wave cover, so I thought it appropriate.  The minute I received the K3 it became Baby K and that has stuck so far.


----------



## 1131

stormhawk said:


> Okay, my K1 is Bartleby.
> 
> My KDXG is Mr. Atoz (huge Star Trek fan, you see)
> 
> I am having a struggle with my K3 having used up my two best names, already.
> 
> I am leaning toward "Alexander" in honor of the Great Library at Alexandria. I have also realized that since the device has a tendency to steal time from me, that it could also reference my favorite thief, Alexander Mundy (loved It Takes a Thief as a young lass).


I like Bartleby
I was wondering if anyone had named their Kindle Mr. Atoz. I thought about naming my Kindle and it would have been Mr. Atoz. But alas, the only name my Kindles have known is "where the hell is my book"


----------



## CoolMom1960

Geekbook


----------



## AuburnSky

I was very creative.  My K3's name is (insert drumroll): Mr. Kindle.

Yes, yes, I know all of you are kicking yourselves for not thinking of it first.  

I just know myself and know that even if I did give it a name, I'd still call it the Kindle, so I figured I'd just switch "The" with "Mr."  I had a favorite teddy bear growing up and even though I named him "Snowy" (he was a polar bear), he was still always called simply "Bear."  So yeah, "Mr. Kindle" it is.  If I get another, maybe it'll be "Mrs."  Hey it worked for Mr. & Mrs. Potato Head and Pacman and Ms. Pacman, right?  hehehe


----------



## AuburnSky

Praise2Him said:


> I don't usually name my 'stuff' but since reading this thread I HAD to name my Kindle. I made a list of my favorite authors and book characters to get some ideas. Then once I got her and dressed her in her "clothes" it was obvious that she had to be "Belle" because she's wearing roses ~ and Belle is my favorite Disney princess and she loves to read


Wow, that does sound perfect!


----------



## AnnetteL

I've been stealing my husband's Kindle to read but really want my own. Maybe for Christmas. And now I'll have to spend the next three months thinking of a good name. I used to name my cars (Louise, Betty, Arthur, and Eleanor), so this isn't a new concept for me. Looking forward to finding just the right name . . .


----------



## savingdogs

My kindle is still on the way, but I've already chosen the name *Minerva*.

One of my all-time favorite books is _Time Enough for Love_, by Robert Heinlein. In it, there is a character that is a futuristic computer (and library) that is so high-thinking that it develops a soul, and who longs to have a real body and become a real person. You'd have to read the book to find out whether she does or not.....it is a great book! I will have to find it to be one of the first ones I download since her name will be Minerva. Actually I think she appears in sequels too.

This is my first post on this forum!


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Mine is named Amazona lol

My screensavers were also changed to images of SF&F women warriors


----------



## shalym

savingdogs said:


> My kindle is still on the way, but I've already chosen the name *Minerva*.
> 
> One of my all-time favorite books is _Time Enough for Love_, by Robert Heinlein. In it, there is a character that is a futuristic computer (and library) that is so high-thinking that it develops a soul, and who longs to have a real body and become a real person. You'd have to read the book to find out whether she does or not.....it is a great book! I will have to find it to be one of the first ones I download since her name will be Minerva. Actually I think she appears in sequels too.
> 
> This is my first post on this forum!


Mine is named Dora, after the computer in Lazarus' ship that becomes friends with Minerva. Unfortunately, Time Enough For Love isn't available as an ebook through Amazon, or anywhere else that I could find.

Shari


----------



## tanstaafl28

"My Kindle" 

I never thought about giving it a name.


----------



## Violet

I named my K2 Roxanne because for some reason the name and the Police's song popped into my head. I was going to dress her up in red but between caution and procrastination she ended up naked in a very safe zip-around black case.  How cruel.

Now I have a K3 which is temporarily named Totoro just to be alphabetically past Roxanne while I check out the K3 over 30 days so she'll be getting a real name soon.  I guess I am already thinking of her as a her.  But the name is eluding me. She has not told me what her name is. So Totoro it is until she tells me...


----------



## ErinLindsey

Kindle3.2.0 

Named it that because I had to send the first K3 back after the Amazon cover made the Kindle start randomly rebooting. (the K was working fine before I put it in that cover) 

My original Kindle 1 never had a name. (gave it to my b-in-law) 

I also never named the Kindle 2 that I still have.


----------



## Glen Krisch

So funny!  I was going to post a new thread on Kindle names, but then I did a search.  Didn't realize a 9 page thread already existed.  

I decided to name my Kindle Robo-Dave.  I'm editing my upcoming release by reading it on the screen while listening to text-to-speech.  To me, the voice sounds like a robot version of David McCullough, the narrator for many of Ken Burn's documentaries.

And btw, this new editing method really picks up mistakes I'd overlooked the 100 times I've already read it.


----------



## India Drummond

I love this thread!  

I just named mine "ND's Bookie Wookie". (Most friends and family call me "Indy".)

But now that I've read all your awesome names, I'll have to get thinking of something better. Love it!


----------



## Highburyhank

I've named my Kindle *Saraswati after the Hindu goddess of knowledge.

But then I have a thing about Hindu Gods and computers. For instance my desktop is named Nataraj after the depiction of Lord Shiva as the cosmic dancer. And as a writer myself what else could I call my little netbook than Ganesh the elephant God, who in Southern India is revered as the Lord of scribes!*


----------



## BarbraAnnino

My Kindle's name is Herbie because I was in love with Herbie the Love Bug. Now I'm in love with my Kindle.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Wow !! I have named cars, boats, planes, etc......never occurred to me to name my Kindle.
I'll have to give that some thought....."Catnip"??


----------



## Tripp

I like it...NapCat's Catnip.

I thought I added my two cents, but looks like I didn't.  I have my graphite K3 and my white Nook.  So I named them Ebony and Ivory...cause they live side by side in harmony.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Tripp said:


> I like it...NapCat's Catnip.
> 
> "...Ebony and Ivory...cause they live side by side in harmony..."


Purrrrrrfect !!


----------



## SailorMerry

I have an Asian Studies minor and consequently, I like to give things names in Japanese (when I was learning Spanish, I did the same thing ). My Kindle is named Tenzu-chan (点ずちゃん), from the verb "tenzuru", which means "to kindle". So the name roughly translates to "Little Kindle".


----------



## RiddleMeThis

I named my K2 Ziva. I named my first K3 Auggie. I need a girl TV character for my second K3. And I named my Livescribe Smartpen Callen.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I didn’t even have to go to the trouble of thinking up a name....Amazon thoughtfully did that for me and inscribed it at the top of the reader! How cool is that?   

Mike


----------



## ErinLindsey

RiddleMeThis said:


> I named my K2 Ziva. I named my first K3 Auggie. I need a girl TV character for my second K3. And I named my Livescribe Smartpen Callen.


A girl tv character for your second k3? How about Abby? Or Kate? (basing my suggestions on what you've named your other readers.) If you name it Abby, you could get some skins that look like tattoos. (I'm guessing you like NCIS)


----------



## RiddleMeThis

ErinLindsey said:


> A girl tv character for your second k3? How about Abby? Or Kate? (basing my suggestions on what you've named your other readers.) If you name it Abby, you could get some skins that look like tattoos. (I'm guessing you like NCIS)


Well I'm trying to do different charecters each time. So Zva from NCIS. Auggie from Covert Affairs. Callen from NCIS LA. And now need a girl from another show. But those would be awesome options thanks!


----------



## cftodd

I never thought to name my Kindle.. then again I am not really a namer.. I have never named anything except pets and kids.. LOL.. but now that everyone is talking about it, I think I should name my Kindle and my car.. why not, right?

Um, my Kindle is going to be named Jesse (after a hot actor LOL)

and my car, Brittney (because like her it is a train wreck)


----------



## SashaSavage

OKay, I thought I was the only person who named there e-reader until I noticed this post. Thank goodness. I guess I'm not crazy. I tell everyone I'm in bed with Greg. He's dependable and lasts along time. Most times I fall asleep long before he does. Lol.


----------



## matilda314

After a long debate, I have finally settled on naming my Kindle Odin, after the Norse god of wisdom and knowledge.  Seemed fitting.
Melissa


----------



## Susan in VA

Highburyhank said:


> I've named my Kindle *Saraswati after the Hindu goddess of knowledge.
> 
> But then I have a thing about Hindu Gods and computers. For instance my desktop is named Nataraj after the depiction of Lord Shiva as the cosmic dancer. And as a writer myself what else could I call my little netbook than Ganesh the elephant God, who in Southern India is revered as the Lord of scribes!
> *


*

Just saw this post -- that's my first Kindle's name too! (She's currently awaiting repairs, alas, and her replacement is still nameless.) What decided the name for me was the custom of placing books on her altar....*


----------



## Christine

Mine came as Christine. A coincidence? I dunno.
  
I think if I were to rename it, I'd go with "Mo Mindle" because my family is fascinated (for reasons unbeknownst to me) with The Name Game.


----------



## stargazer20

I usually name my electronic devices... but for some reason I am having a very hard time thinking of one for my Kindle.  I have just read all 9 pages of this thread and came away with no more ideas...  I love everyones names for theirs.  I have loved to read for as long as I can remember but I can't think of any literary name that seems to fit... most of my other devices have girly names like Jellybean and RubySparkle... gah.. this is going to bother me until I can come up with a name that fits!


----------



## Elk

stargazer20 said:


> . . . for some reason I am having a very hard time thinking of one for my Kindle.


I rarely name inanimate objects and find naming a cat or llama difficult. My method is to simply wait until they tell me.

Your Kindle will tell you its name. Just be patient.


----------



## hellycon40

That's really cute! hahah I can't believe it, I need to give my own one a name now too!


----------



## stargazer20

Elk said:


> I rarely name inanimate objects and find naming a cat or llama difficult. My method is to simply wait until they tell me.
> 
> Your Kindle will tell you its name. Just be patient.


very true... i need to just be patient however, I want it to have a cute name darn it! haha


----------



## dixiehellcat

Mine hollered all the way from the post office before it was delivered to my cousin who bought it for me, to tell me its name was Precious.


----------



## stormhawk

dixiehellcat said:


> Mine hollered all the way from the post office before it was delivered to my cousin who bought it for me, to tell me its name was Precious.


What has it got in it's pocketses?


----------



## FarcicalFiend

I named mine "tiny book".

I'm a huge reader of sci-fi and fantasy. And when you are used to carrying around 500-1000 page behemoths the Kindle is nothing in comparison.


----------



## dixiehellcat

stormhawk said:


> What has it got in it's pocketses?


lol. A tiny notebook and pen. And a list of 2 series of scifi novels, so I remember what order to read them in.


----------



## KMA

dixiehellcat said:


> Mine hollered all the way from the post office before it was delivered to my cousin who bought it for me, to tell me its name was Precious.


That's what my children named mine. I wasn't sure whether to be offended that I was being compared to Gollum or pleased with their geeky references.


----------



## coffeetx

What a great idea.  I need to give mine a name too!! I do refer to my GPS as "Lola" but I can't even remember how we came up with that.  I definitely need to come up with a name to personalize it


----------



## jah

I name my k3 wifi  Bibliophilia because she a little bookworm, like me.


----------



## Lenc324

My Best Friend...............Because it is.


----------



## Jdswifey

hmmm i never really thought of "naming" my kindle i just set it as Ashley's Kindle to begin with but after reading these post i do think i will name my k3 Raylan. After my FAVORITE tv show "Justified" and the hottest actor Timothy Olyphant!


----------



## Seleya

Mine is Zenodotus, after the first librarian of the Great Library of Alexandria.


----------



## LQueen

I named mine Lynda's Kindle... bk that is what it is... ha... simple huh?


----------



## Rick Chesler

Named mine Dell, since right now I only have Kindle for my PC. Hopefully sales of my latest thriller will be good and I can change that!

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Cat

I've had several names for my various Ks.
Skinderella - cuz she was always dressed in DecalGirl skins.
KittyBooBoo
Meowsette - but I broke 2 Ks w/that name so I decided on this latest one I'd change the name.
Spineless - DTBs books have spines ...haha...geddit? heh?


----------



## MeikMeik

I'm leaning towards Ignatius.  I don't know why?


----------



## littlemissmanics

My very first kindle (wifi and 3G) is en route to me right now  and he shall be called Bragi, after the Norse God of flowing speech and poetry. Pretty much everything I own is named after Norse Gods (I had an entire fishtank of the Aesir at one point, before Loki and Odin went on the rampage and they all had to be seperated). Can't wait to get my hands on him  

I've had the Kindle for PC app for ages, and got plenty of books already to throw across, and hopefully his new coat will arrive soon from Amazon, and then we can go out into the world together safely.


----------



## BlondeStylus

I decided to name mine Fabio.  Afterall, who has graced the covers of more paperbacks than he?  I also get a kick out of taking Fabio to bed every night
and having him tell great stories - even a little romance if I so choose.  Haha!


----------



## Sheldon

After patiently waiting for my kindle to tell me a name that would be a perfect choice.. it chose a name last night.
My kindle shall henceforth be known as Sheldon, named for the character on Big Bang Theory.

I did seriously consider the name Kindlelah..but it sounds too close to Kinderlah so it didn't seem like the right name for my kindle. I may however sometimes refer to my kindle as .. my Sheldon Kindlelah 

My GPS I named Lucy, because I love her. I have had the gps a few years, she would not think kindly if my kindle shared a name with her! I do think Sheldon is my perfect kindle name, I am glad I waited to name him.


----------



## Bunny Hugger

Jdswifey said:


> hmmm i never really thought of "naming" my kindle i just set it as Ashley's Kindle to begin with but after reading these post i do think i will name my k3 Raylan. After my FAVORITE tv show "Justified" and the hottest actor Timothy Olyphant!


Hmmmm....I do LOVE me some Raylan Givens  He's got 99 problems, but his swagger ain't one of them.

The bf and I were getting caught up on the episodes that we have on DVR just last night. Timothy Olyphant is my TV bf.


----------



## Son of Aslan

My Kindle if currently named "The Grey Havens" after Tolkien's masterpiece. I have been fishing around for another name, though. I am leaning toward Coriakin or even Romandu, from Lewis' Narnia, or Archimedes, after Merlyn's owl in "The Once & Future King".

Of course, there is always Hrothgar the Destroyer.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Is it sad that my Kindle has no name? Now I feel like a bad owner or something. Will have to think up something that fits it.


----------



## Cardinal

Jeff Bezos has said there will be at least ten generations of Kindle.

I plan to buy the ninth generation and name it after Doctor Who's robotic dog, K9.


----------



## Elk

Dara England said:


> Is it sad that my Kindle has no name?


Not at all.

Kindle is a perfectly fine name. "My Kindle" will nicely distinguish it if there is more than one in your house.


----------



## stormhawk

Dara England said:


> Is it sad that my Kindle has no name?


Clint Eastwood managed.

So did America's Horse.

You don't have to go along with the crowd.

Even if it will make you popular.


----------



## Tip10

Dara England said:


> Is it sad that my Kindle has no name?


Ah but this is not true -- your Kindle does indeed have a name -- it may still be the one Amazon assigned to it but it has a name nonetheless.


----------



## stanfordj45

I'll name him My Precious!


----------



## Elk

stanfordj45 said:


> I'll name him My Precious!


For whatever reason this is one of the most popular options.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Oh, the pressure! First I had to choose a cover (ended up with two), then I realized I "needed" a skin and that took forever. Now I have to name my most favorite gadget. 

Naming my son was easier  . Deciding on a name is not easy - it's got to be just right or the consequences are too scary to contemplate!

This could take awhile.....


----------



## Margaret

I call my Kindle "Jerome" after the patron saint of libraries.  One of the Amazon screensavers is a picture of Saint Jerome.  I always like to see him pop up.


----------



## Elk

Margaret said:


> I call my Kindle "Jerome" after the patron saint of libraries.


Well done.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

It came with the Amazon name of "Walter's Kindle".......but there is a temptation to rename it to "NapCat's catnip" Ha!


----------



## Susan in VA

Cat said:


> Spineless - DTBs books have spines ...haha...geddit? heh?


It's inspired, but don't you think your Kindle might be a little offended at that? 



NapCat said:


> It came with the Amazon name of "Walter's Kindle".......but there is a temptation to rename it to "NapCat's catnip" Ha!


"Catnip", on the other hand, seems an appropriate name for a cat's Kindle....


----------



## Cat

Susan in VA said:


> It's inspired, but don't you think your Kindle might be a little offended at that?
> "Catnip", on the other hand, seems an appropriate name for a cat's Kindle....


Hi Susan 

lol, nah, I raise my Kindles to have plenty of self confidence and a good sense of humor about themselves.


----------



## Susan in VA

I'm sure your Kindles grow up to be feisty little things.


----------



## intinst

We had fun with this thread a while back: Finish this sentence: Send Wirelessly To....


----------



## Trulte

It didn't take me long to call my Kindle "Joy" - cause that's what she is


----------



## Snorkledorf

I'm using characters from the Oz books.

My K2i was Jellia Jamb, the green-haired chief maid of the palace in the Emerald City:









Then my first K3 was Trot, the third girl to permanently move to Oz, a few years after Dorothy:









Then when she broke her screen, she was replaced with Button Bright, who spends most of his time getting lost, sometimes in Oz, sometimes not:


----------



## Grace Elliot

On a thread here on KB a couple of folk mentionned they have given their Kindles names. Thinking about it, people name their cars all the time...so why not a Kindle? (My Kindle is closer to my heart than my car!)
The biggest problem for me is finding the right name; my Kindle is so special, and I'd be so lost without him (oops, just decided he's male then!) that I need to think about this....
So how about you? 
What's your Kindle called?


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Mine is Ethel Merman.


----------



## Amera

I've been known to call it Mystique, much my fiance's chagrin. Kind of random until you realize how it fits the rest of my hardware theme: my PC is Magneto, my laptop is Xavier, and the network is Cerebro.

I'm a nerd.


----------



## Elk

Grace Elliot said:


> What's your Kindle called?


A perennial topic.

Here is one long thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=14781.0

You can easily find more recent threads on the topic by searching, or even just looking at the list of posts and going back a few pages.


----------



## M.S. Verish

I have an iPad, but I still call it the "kPad" for the kindle app.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

mine just has my first name, and the husband and boys' kindles are named likewise.


----------



## sagambino

My baby!

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## patrickt

Of course not. What kind of weirdo names something that won't come running when you call. Okay, I named a horse once and he, Pythagorus, was totally unresponsive when called. Other than that, my naming has been limited to my children, my dogs, my cats, my parrot.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Lots of weirdos here, apparently. . . . . .

Many of us have more than one Kindle on the account and it makes sense to give them some descriptive title separate from "Ann's 57th Kindle"

O.K. I admit that's an exaggeration. 

I'm not a weirdo, though. . .except maybe in the Gonzo sense:


----------



## lcook0825

Mine is named after my grand kids Taylor nand Sean. It is Taysean.


----------



## Tatiana

Mine is Libri = Latin for books


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine is Eleanor after Eleanor Roosevelt.

We name lots of things....all of our cars have names.  Boats almost always have names, and I don't think they come when called.    My husband has a name, and he doesn't come when called either.  

Betsy


----------



## Grace Elliot

Ann in Arlington said:


> Many of us have more than one Kindle on the account and it makes sense to give them some descriptive title separate from "Ann's 57th Kindle"
> 
> O.K. I admit that's an exaggeration.


Very good point!

I'm erring toward 'Geoffrey.' 
It's a bit of a tenous link, but Geoffrey Chaucer....and besides I like the name. Traditional, yet strong, steeped in literary history and yet reminds me of a fluffy kitten....


----------



## sagambino

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mine is Eleanor after Eleanor Roosevelt.
> 
> We name lots of things....all of our cars have names. Boats almost always have names, and I don't think they come when called.  My husband has a name, and he doesn't come when called either.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy that's so cute! I name things also. ha ha


----------



## kadenus

Joe, after my late grandfather who had a square face with words tattooed all over it.


----------



## Bellaluna

My Kindle is named "TARDIS", because it's bigger on the inside than it appears on the outside  .  (Those who are Dr. Who fans will get it.)


----------



## Holly

Amazon named mine for me!  Holly's Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Bellaluna said:


> My Kindle is named "TARDIS", because it's bigger on the inside than it appears on the outside . (Those who are Dr. Who fans will get it.)


Mine is "The Tardis". . . .for the same reason!


----------



## Sam Rivers

My wife hasn't named her Kindle yet, but I wouldn't be surprised if she did.  I have ponds and my wife and son named all of the fish and it was traumatic if one of them died.

So naming a Kindle is sort of like naming a fish.  With a name, the fish or gadget becomes almost human. If something happens to the Kindle, then the loss is greater.

"Why are you crying, dear," her husband asked concerned.

"Little Susy just died and I am heart broken," his wife said sobbing.

"Wasn't that the name of your Kindle?" he asked.

"Of course it was my Kindle and she was family," his wife said between tears.


----------



## valleycat1

A Room of My Own officially; 'my room' in conversation.


----------



## lolita006

hihiihii other people would think that its funny to name their kindles. but i think its cute.

i named my kindle kyle.


----------



## Deb G

My Kindle is named "Bazinga".

I love that expression and the show too!  It's one of the only shows that gets me to put Bazinga down.


----------



## Hadou

I've given my Kindle the name of "Captain Cliff Beefpile."  

For no good reason at all.


----------



## vg

Grace Elliot said:


> I'm erring toward 'Geoffrey.'
> It's a bit of a tenous link, but Geoffrey Chaucer....and besides I like the name. Traditional, yet strong, steeped in literary history and yet reminds me of a fluffy kitten....


Has anyone shown this post to Geoffrey?  Now I will forever see him as a fluffy kitten!

Actually - that would be a great name for a Kindle! Mine is known as Rupert - intellectual, adventurer and yet a little bit fussy.


----------



## Shetlander

Deb G said:


> My Kindle is named "Bazinga".


Love it!


----------



## CoolMom1960

Mine is simply Geekbook.  That's what I called my very first kindle.....and kept the name for my K3 when I got it.


----------



## maries

I grew up reading Agatha Christie and credit her for developing my love of reading.  Now I am working my way through all the Agatha Raisin books.  So the name Aggie just seemed to be the right name for my kindle.


----------



## teeitup

My K1 is named Sharon's Diva and my K3 is DivaII.


----------



## debifinch

my first kindle was named "debi's kindle" by amazon (obv).  i changed that to "debi's fabulous kindle", and was very unhappy when it died.  when it was replaced, i named the new one "debi's even more fabulous kindle" in the hope that this one won't die on me.


----------



## balaspa

HA! I started a thread about this very thing months ago. It is interesting. My Kindle is named Charlie. Why? Well, to kindle means to start a fire...and Charlie was the name of the little girl who started fires with her mind in Stephen King's _Firestarter_.


----------



## maries

balaspa said:


> HA! I started a thread about this very thing months ago. It is interesting. My Kindle is named Charlie. Why? Well, to kindle means to start a fire...and Charlie was the name of the little girl who started fires with her mind in Stephen King's _Firestarter_.


I replied to that thread. They should probably merge them.


----------



## Myrindyl

Mine is Athena, and I *never* name inanimate objects! Not sure what got into me...


----------

